# Petco cage compared to CN



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anyone have this cage frm Petco? 
http://www.petco.com/product/113675...-D6E7-DF11-B690-001517384909&mr:referralID=NA

How does it compare to the Critter Nation?

Wish the CN had deeper trays


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I personally love Prevue products. I don't know that there's much of a practical difference between this cage and a CN except the doorways (CNs open all the way, Prevue just has the front door) and this particular model might have a wire floor which would need to be covered. Otherwise they're pretty similar.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ageed. Get the cheaper one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

If you're going to get that I would consider this cage instead http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QFMYWQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 free super saver shipping and it's taller than that cage with a bigger door and the levels are plastic. It's also a prevue product.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

The problem would be the large bar spacing.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

ratjes said:


> The problem would be the large bar spacing.



It's a smidge smaller than an inch. It's fine for adults but I wouldn't put a baby in it. Measure your rats head the widest part. If its smaller than an inch then don't get that cage for your rats. I know a lot of people on this forum have that cage. Search prevue on the forums. Also in the amazon reviews you can see photos where people keep their rats in it. It's your call though


----------



## jewels (Jan 31, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> If you're going to get that I would consider this cage instead http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QFMYWQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 free super saver shipping and it's taller than that cage with a bigger door and the levels are plastic. It's also a prevue product.


I JUST ordered this cage! My husband is SOOOO going to kill me! Just have to wait until my ratties grow into it now...


----------



## jewels (Jan 31, 2013)

one question is those cages with the wire bottoms how do you get around those? Wire isn't good for them to be walking on. Can you just not install that part or what do you put on the bottom for them to walk on?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

i just put fleece on the bottom. i took the corners of it and pulled them through the bars as tight as i could and binder clipped it to a bar. this is the only picture i have at the moment but ill take another tomorrow. also some people put the tray thats in the bottom under the wires inside instead and you can order an extra one and cut a hole in the middle for the top hlf or plexiglass. my girls love this cage. when i first set them inside they ran aroundand finally stopped and bruxd and boggled it was sooo cute


----------



## jewels (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you! My babies are only about 5 weeks old so still have a ton of growing before they can be in this cage but I ordered it now so I can take the time to get it set up and ready.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

You can zip tie hardware cloth to the outside if you want. doesnt look good but itll keep the little guys in.


----------



## jewels (Jan 31, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> You can zip tie hardware cloth to the outside if you want. doesnt look good but itll keep the little guys in.


 LOL that is what we did to the cage their in now! My husband first started with just half and I immediately told him they'll climb right out and he goes "no their not that smart." Well 30 seconds later they were out so he had to do the whole cage. Now their safe I figured I would keep them in this little cage until they get a little bigger, I would be afraid of them really hurting themselves right now anyways, I see Bernedette making flying leaps just for fun.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

I have three boys in the Prevue cage and I like it a lot! I removed the wire bottom and have fleece over a towel in the tray and the tray is in the top slot under the frame. I also usually only use one shelf (also covered with fleece) and neither ramp; I have the ferret pirate bridge thing and I use their hammocks and tunnels for them to get around the cage. I'll have to find a picture for you.

Make sure you post pics when you get it set up!


----------



## jewels (Jan 31, 2013)

lcs said:


> I have three boys in the Prevue cage and I like it a lot! I removed the wire bottom and have fleece over a towel in the tray and the tray is in the top slot under the frame. I also usually only use one shelf (also covered with fleece) and neither ramp; I have the ferret pirate bridge thing and I use their hammocks and tunnels for them to get around the cage. I'll have to find a picture for you.Make sure you post pics when you get it set up!


Would love a picture! I was thinking of doing something similar for my girls. I ordered it and it should be here tuesday. I got some fleece for the levels and I was going to try making them some hammocks too...once I have it set up I'll take some pictures although I'm sure it'll be awhile before they will fit in there they are so teeny right now!


----------

